# Spouse Visa accommodation, lodgers in sister's house



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi.
Me and my fiance have been together for more than 2 years, and have a wedding date set for 24th August in Bangkok. She came to the UK for work experience (completely legally through a company) and that's how we've met each other. She has visited me twice after that in England, and I went to Thailand last year to visit her, we also made a nice trip to Turkey together a few months back.
I am going to Thailand at the end of September and plan to stay for a few months, apply for her spouse visa over there and hopefully be able to come back to the UK together.
I have all my supporting documents ready, just have a few questions left:
1) I have talked to my sister, and she is happy to support us when we are back in the UK until we can find a suitable property. Her house has 4 rooms and she and her husband live there with their 2 kids, one is 6 months old and another one is 2 years old. I believe that for accommodation part of the visa, she can take us as lodgers and we qualify for appropriate accommodation criteria. Does she have to write a contract or a letter with the property details and sign it so I can take the letter as supporting document? What else do I need from her?
2) I am applying for multiple tourist entry visa to Thailand so I can stay longer than my normal 30 exempt period. We are planning to get married in Thailand. Do I have to mention this when I apply for Visa from Royal Thai Embassy in London? I am applying through post. I have bought my tickets already.

Thanks again for your time reading and answering my questions.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

PhoenixMD said:


> 1) I have talked to my sister, and she is happy to support us when we are back in the UK until we can find a suitable property. Her house has 4 rooms and she and her husband live there with their 2 kids, one is 6 months old and another one is 2 years old. I believe that for accommodation part of the visa, she can take us as lodgers and we qualify for appropriate accommodation criteria. Does she have to write a contract or a letter with the property details and sign it so I can take the letter as supporting document? What else do I need from her?
> 2) I am applying for multiple tourist entry visa to Thailand so I can stay longer than my normal 30 exempt period. We are planning to get married in Thailand. Do I have to mention this when I apply for Visa from Royal Thai Embassy in London? I am applying through post. I have bought my tickets already.


Hi PhoenixMD,

First of all, Congrats!

Answering your question now....
1. If youre lodging, then you need a contract (particularly mentioning if council tax and utility bills are included in the rent or not) + landlord's (your sister) letter stating shes happy to accommodate you and your fiance. You must get a property inspection report (prefereably from council).

2. You need to mention in the UK spouse visa application? I dont think you should. If you do then the ECO would need to see a letter from your company stating youre long (>30 days) holiday is approve. The ECO


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

forgot to mention...

Your latest payslip or bank statement (maybe both, not sure) should NOT be earlier than 28 days from the date of online application.

I think your wedding date is in August 2015? UKVI has a habbit of changing their immigration rules in every July. So things could change by that time!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

PhoenixMD said:


> Hi.
> Me and my fiance have been together for more than 2 years, and have a wedding date set for 24th August in Bangkok. She came to the UK for work experience (completely legally through a company) and that's how we've met each other. She has visited me twice after that in England, and I went to Thailand last year to visit her, we also made a nice trip to Turkey together a few months back.
> I am going to Thailand at the end of September and plan to stay for a few months, apply for her spouse visa over there and hopefully be able to come back to the UK together.
> I have all my supporting documents ready, just have a few questions left:
> 1) I have talked to my sister, and she is happy to support us when we are back in the UK until we can find a suitable property. Her house has 4 rooms and she and her husband live there with their 2 kids, one is 6 months old and another one is 2 years old. I believe that for accommodation part of the visa, she can take us as lodgers and we qualify for appropriate accommodation criteria. Does she have to write a contract or a letter with the property details and sign it so I can take the letter as supporting document? What else do I need from her?


How are you going to meet the financial requirement? Your sister can offer you accommodation but that's the only support she can give you. It's up to you to meet the financial requirement.

Does your sister own or rent? If she owns you will need the deed or land registry, a council tax or other utility bill, a letter of permission from her allowing your partner to stay and it's recommended that you have a property inspection. If she rents you'll need the rental agreement, council tax or other utility bill, letter of permission from the landlord and it's recommended that you have a property inspection.





> 2) I am applying for multiple tourist entry visa to Thailand so I can stay longer than my normal 30 exempt period. We are planning to get married in Thailand. Do I have to mention this when I apply for Visa from Royal Thai Embassy in London? I am applying through post. I have bought my tickets already.


This is a question for the Thailand forum.


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Hi PhoenixMD,
> 
> First of all, Congrats!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply.
I am not lodging at the moment, I am travelling to Thailand in October 2014, will get married late October 2014. I will help my fiance/wife to aplpy for her Spouse Visa for the UK.
I am fine with financial requirements, as we have more than enough savings between the both of us.
Accommodation will be available once me and my wife come back to the UK, which will be December time.
I am currently residing somewhere else, but will have to move before travelling to Thailand, so I will return to lodge in my sister's place when I return. 
What would I need to provide the CEO as the accommodation requirement? A letter from my sister saying that she has no problem with me and my wife residing in her house? Can she say that I do not need to pay council tax and rent and can remain in her place indefinitely?
My sister herself is more than ok with all those conditions, which may assure the CEO with the requirements. I will find our own place once we are back to the UK together and can stand on our feet.
So even if I am not still residing in her place, do I need to provide a property inspection letter as well?




nyclon said:


> How are you going to meet the financial requirement? Your sister can offer you accommodation but that's the only support she can give you. It's up to you to meet the financial requirement.
> 
> Does your sister own or rent? If she owns you will need the deed or land registry, a council tax or other utility bill, a letter of permission from her allowing your partner to stay and it's recommended that you have a property inspection. If she rents you'll need the rental agreement, council tax or other utility bill, letter of permission from the landlord and it's recommended that you have a property inspection.
> 
> ...


thank you for your reply also. Financially I am sorted. My sister owns the place with her husband, and both are happy to help me. Do I need original documents regarding deed or land registry? We are applying from Thailand, Bangkok, so it is a bit risky for me to carry the original documents with myself. Bill is no problem. Also property inspection is another issue, as I am not residing there yet.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

You can get the land registry online for £3
You will need the property inspection which can still be done if you are not living there. Please bear in mind that it expires after 3 months. The company below are excellent..

Immigration Property Inspections for UK VISA London, Immigration accommodation reports, Entry Clearance certificates, immigration accommodation inspection reports, housing surveys for immigration, UK Border Agency Entry Clearance, UKBA Inspections, L


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

It's ECO-entry clearance officer not CEO-chief executive officer.

A property inspection is to prove there is no overcrowding and it's recommended when you are sharing with friends or family. It has nothing to to with whether you are currently residing there.

Your sister's letter needs to indicate that your wife has permission to live there.


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for replies.
I can't seem to be able to find any companies that do house inspection in Aberdeen area in Scotland, where my sister lives.
My sister is more than happy to provide me with the letter including all the details that are needed as mentioned here:
"MAA11 Adequacy of accommodation
The ECO’s judgement should be based on the evidence from the applicant. If the ECO is not sure of the credibility of the applicant, he / she should ask to see a letter from the owner of the property (which may be a housing authority, housing association, landlord or a building society). This should confirm particulars of tenure and occupation of the dwelling, together with a description of the accommodation and, if rented, a copy of the lease.

The onus is on the applicant to provide confirmation that there is no objection to an additional resident moving into the accommodation." 

I wonder if anyone could direct me to the right place for obtaining the House Inspection letter, and, if I wasn't able to, how much could it affect our application?
I can ask her to give me the details of the house and measurements herself, if needed to.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They are looking for an independent party to confirm there is no overcrowding. Check with your council or a surveyor.


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

I have called councils and tried to find companies that do house inspections, but no success. The place my sister lives is in Aberdeenshire near Aberdeen in Scotland and not many choices for house inspections or such.
Now I can have my sister to make an official contract for me as a tennant, and I just write the details of the accommodation and how many rooms it has (4 bedrooms, and my sister, her husband and a child under 2 years and a 2 years old child live there) which is definitely more than enough for having me and my partner as well.
Not having the house inspection letter, would it completely damages the accommodation part of the claim and results in a rejection?
Also to obtain the land registry, what do I exactly need? there are many options on their website, but do I need to obtain "Title Sheet" as the proof that my sister owns the place?
thank you for your time and replies.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

PhoenixMD said:


> I have called councils and tried to find companies that do house inspections, but no success......Not having the house inspection letter, would it completely damages the accommodation part of the claim and results in a rejection?
> Also to obtain the land registry, what do I exactly need? there are many options on their website, but do I need to obtain "Title Sheet" as the proof that my sister owns the place?
> thank you for your time and replies.


Hi PhoenixMD,

Council doesnt do the report. Its Enviromental Health department (belongs to city council). Ring your council and ask them to put you through to get an 'accommodation overcrowding inspection report'. Then they will give you a different number to contact. I paid £59 over the phone and it took exactly 15 days for them to give me a time for the inspection and they issued the letter next day, after the inspection. You gotta hurry mate 

The ECO will not be convinced by your sister stating how many rooms and how many people are living in the house. It MUST BE INSPECTED AND DONE by the above mentioned department officer. No inspection report, no visa!

Its 'Title Register', which confirms the address and who the owner of the preporty etc. You dont need the land slot map ('title plan') etc and you dont need the offcial copy either. Pay £3 online, download and just print it out in B/W. 

(If the property is owned by your sister but not the resgistered owner, then the ECO would need to see a copy of will/grant of probate to see as the evidence to prove that your sister owns the property legally).

Link...... https://eservices.landregistry.gov.uk/www/wps/QDMPS-Portlet/resources/example_register.pdf


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

zakmuh said:


> Hi PhoenixMD,
> 
> Council doesnt do the report. Its Enviromental Health department (belongs to city council). Ring your council and ask them to put you through to get an 'accommodation overcrowding inspection report'. Then they will give you a different number to contact. I paid £59 over the phone and it took exactly 15 days for them to give me a time for the inspection and they issued the letter next day, after the inspection. You gotta hurry mate
> 
> The ECO will not be convinced by your sister stating how many rooms and how many people are living in the house. It MUST BE INSPECTED AND DONE by the above mentioned department officer. No inspection report, no visa!


Thanks for the info.
I have called the council and talked to their housing department and specifically asked for an overcrowding inspection, which they said they do not provide that service at all. It was Aberdeenshire council and I talked to the housing department directly, even been put on hold until the lady found out the details about my request, but even her supervisor have not heard about it.
Also what about the tenancy agreement option? She is happy to write and sign a tenancy agreement with me. is that acceptable enough? Or even if I go to a rented flat, I still need to provide an over-crowding inspection report for sharing a house with other people?
What if I can't find anyone to inspect the house? Also nowhere on the required evidence by home office this house inspection is mentioned. this is turning out to be a bigger problem than I thought it would be without any proper information from the UKBA on the matter, and is confusing me a lot.


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

P.S: The Scottish land registry website is beyond silly, and all I can find is a form that is for searching properties that cost me £11-£14 and is not online. Can someone point me towards the right direction of obtaining the proper Title Sheet in Scotland?
Searching the Registers | Land Register | Sasine Register | Registers of Scotland
Feels like everything in Scotland is different than the rest of the UK.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

PhoenixMD said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I have called the council and talked to their housing department and specifically asked for an overcrowding inspection, which they said they do not provide that service at all. It was Aberdeenshire council and I talked to the housing department directly, even been put on hold until the lady found out the details about my request, but even her supervisor have not heard about it.
> Also what about the tenancy agreement option? She is happy to write and sign a tenancy agreement with me. is that acceptable enough? Or even if I go to a rented flat, I still need to provide an over-crowding inspection report for sharing a house with other people?
> What if I can't find anyone to inspect the house? Also nowhere on the required evidence by home office this house inspection is mentioned. this is turning out to be a bigger problem than I thought it would be without any proper information from the UKBA on the matter, and is confusing me a lot.


Any time, every little helps (I used to work for Tesco ) 
No need to worry mate. This is a simple task. All what you need is the right number to call. 'Housing Department' is different to Enviromentla Helth department. Dont get confused!
Why dont you google 'environmental health aberdeen council' and see what comes up. If not successful, then call a local state agency and ask them to do it. Their charge could go up to £180. Please note, everyone gets it from Environmentla health. So estage agents are unaware of this report. 

give a call to these guys and check if they'd have a branch in Scotland or they'd travell to your place to give a report. Link..... Housing Inspections for UK Entry Clearance

You NEED the inspection report, even if youre staying at your own property. The Home Office hasnt mentioned about the inspection report but it has insisted the caseworker/ECO to look for owercrowding evidence to refused the application. On that note, if you dont submit a report then the ECO will come to the conclusion that its overcrowded. 

And...If youre a 'tenant', you occupy the entire property. The landlord (your sister) wouldnt be living in the same property. So you gonna be a lodger. Your sisters No Objection Letter should mention your spouses full name (and DOB) in it.


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

Try these contacts:

HMO Unit Contact Details

HMO Unit, Private Sector Housing Unit
Housing & Environment
Business Hub 11, Second Floor West
Marischal College
Broad Street
Aberdeen, AB10 1AB

The e-mail address for the HMO Unit is [email protected]
The contact telephone number for the HMO Unit is 01224 522299.

Environmental Health and Trading Standards
Housing and Environment
Business Hub15
3rd Floor South
Marischal College
Broad Street
Aberdeen
AB10 1AB
Phone: 01224 52 37 37
Fax: 01224 523 887



http://www.aberdeencity.gov.uk/nmsruntime/saveasdialog.asp?lID=52948&sID=22458


----------



## zakmuh (Aug 18, 2014)

PhoenixMD said:


> P.S: The Scottish land registry website is beyond silly, and all I can find is a form that is for searching properties that cost me £11-£14 and is not online. Can someone point me towards the right direction of obtaining the proper Title Sheet in Scotland?
> Searching the Registers | Land Register | Sasine Register | Registers of Scotland
> Feels like everything in Scotland is different than the rest of the UK.


Things are different in Scotland eh? Aye! what would happen after the independence??

Even if its not online and thats the right form, I think you should just get it done. give them a call clarify the matter before you paying.


----------



## PhoenixMD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I obtained the title sheet (cost me £13.20 for Scotland) and also someone from council visited the house, measured it and will send a letter with the info about overcrowding to me soon, free of charge!
Is there a template for the letter that my sister should give me with her signature, regarding that I am allowed to reside there with my wife? Or will a normal letter that just indicate that fact with her contact detail be enough?


----------



## DonciscO (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi PhoenixMD,

Just joined expatforum whilst reading different stories. Just wondering what happened with your ordeal? I hope you have joined your wife and are living happily ever after.

Thanks


----------

